# building cabinets for van/camper



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Good morning all, I am about to fit out the interior of a van with some real custom fit benches/bed, cabinets and storage bins. I was wondering anyone had any experience with this type of installation? I'm looking for non traditional methods to help save weight but still be sturdy. I have build regular kitchen type cabinets and these will just add way too much weight, I was thinking something along the lines of the Paulk workbench.
Using cut outs in the sides and back to help lighten construction. Any thoughts would be much appreciated. Pat


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

To make the weight lighter you might make some of the plywood members hollow like a hollow core door. Make a frame out of 1/2" thick pine or poplar and cover it on each side with 1/8" plywood. It's remarkably strong and weighs practically nothing.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

maybe make an aluminum frame and skin it with 1/4" ply?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I would build a thin frame using 1/2" Baltic birch plywood. Use 1/4" Baltic birch wherever you can. It's extremely strong and durable. Birch Cabinets will finish out nicely. 
These type cabinets are usually put together with a few fasteners and hot melt glue. The glue hold up well under the vibration of the road. You will need to add some type of wooden lock to all cabinet doors so they will stay closed until opened. 
Let the wood chips fly.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I would advise you to go to a RV dealer and take a look at the professionally made cabinets in both new and used units and while you are there check out the special RV hardware available.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Toolman50 said:


> I would build a thin frame using 1/2" Baltic birch plywood. Use 1/4" Baltic birch wherever you can. It's extremely strong and durable. Birch Cabinets will finish out nicely.
> These type cabinets are usually put together with a few fasteners and hot melt glue. The glue hold up well under the vibration of the road. You will need to add some type of wooden lock to all cabinet doors so they will stay closed until opened.
> Let the wood chips fly.


hot glue can be sensitive to temperature IME. I use it on an RC airplane, but it can weaken a bit in high temps, and get brittle in low temps.


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

Guys, been sick with the flu and several other things but thanks so much for the input. I think a trip to an RV dealer will definitely be well advised. Hope I can find one in Northern NJ. I was thinking of using pl 2000 construction adhesive to build the torsion box frames any downsides to this?


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

The picture you posted is my miter saw station?


----------



## Belg (Oct 2, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> The picture you posted is my miter saw station?


Its a small world isn't it. I just used it to show the style of the Paulk type projects I was questioning. It looks like a well thought out project.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

1X1 hardwood for frames, 1/4" ply set in dadoes. 1/2 X1/2" strips underneath tops for support. Doors and drawer fronts 1" X 3/4" frames with 1/4" ply centers.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Belg said:


> Its a small world isn't it. I just used it to show the style of the Paulk type projects I was questioning. It looks like a well thought out project.:thumbsup:


Yes sir. That is the right side. The left side looks just like it. I use the work area for other stuff when the saw isn't needed, thus the holes. 

Your project reminds me of my 1975 Chevy Van, complete with shag carpet, ice box style fridge, and paneling on the walls.  It would haul some of our softball players to out of town tournaments. Seat belts? What seat belts. :yes:


----------

